# Storm pics from 1/28 and 1/29/09



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Here are my pics of the storm we had a couple of weeks ago. Lots of snow, about 14-18 inches


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

*Here are some more!*

I got lots of pics and video too. I just can't get the video uploaded.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Man do I remember that. For whatever reason I have had nothing but trouble with my trucks this year. I need to replace one next week when I get it back from the transmission shop. I will take the 2 inch snows over that crap anyday.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice pics..I like your plow and wing markers, those kind are the best to have


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Lux Lawn;747025 said:


> Man do I remember that. For whatever reason I have had nothing but trouble with my trucks this year. I need to replace one next week when I get it back from the transmission shop. I will take the 2 inch snows over that crap anyday.


Same here, that is just way to much at one time!


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

BladeScape;747109 said:


> Nice pics..I like your plow and wing markers, those kind are the best to have


Thanks for the compliment. I love my wings!


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Id take 2-4" anyday but not 14" way too much in one day. 

How are those wings holding up in the heavier snow? I have some wings on my 8' Poly Pro and I've only used them on the light fluffy snow 2-4" stuff. I've been afraid to put them on when we get more than that or heavier snow. 

Nice truck/plow setup.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

These have held up better than any other wings thus far. They haven't loosened up or anything. They handle the big snow pretty well, especially staight blading it when its that deep, pushes lots of snow! Only thing is it don't lift as well with the heavy snow and heavier wings. Overall I love it, thanksfor the compliment.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Hey your welcome, I just bought a 05 Silverado 2500 and got the updated clutch fan for it, gotta put it in this week and see if that helps with the overheating problem. 
I had my bolts that hold the brackets for the wings loosen up alittle but nothin major. The metal part of my wing rubs alittle on the mold board but it doesnt seem to be a problem. 
I use them on my bigger accounts but I may start to use them on some of my medium size ones to help speed up the cleanup process.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

I never take them off unless I have a really small driveway to do.


----------

